# ER Tech skills



## RALS504 (Apr 14, 2007)

I am just curious what ER Techs in other areas are allowed to do. At my facility most of the techs are allowed to do. At my hospital all our techs are currently EMT-Is, Paramedics, or EMT-B with a special ER Tech class that is similar to a EMT-I class except taylored for the ER. We start IVs/draw blood on all age pts(to include EJs, Cephalic, and Lower extremities) . We suture lacs based on location and EMT suture level (Basic level do everywhere but faces, and hands) (Advance level suture faces as long as there is no lip or eye involvment). Splint/cast with plaster and fiberglass. Our RNs infiltrate wounds for us. I ask this question because every traveling RN I have worked with say that techs are not allowed to do this outside of New Mexico.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 14, 2007)

I am surprised they allow you to suture. In fact some places barely allows P.A.'s to suture except basic lacc's. I would check into what my training and education level for cert would cover in case of liability, since this is not part of the standard curriculum. I as well would hope they are paying greatly for the liability you are placing yourself in (since post lacc's have a high incidence of infection, and scaring) thus the reason nurses ask you the question. 

There are many ER tech's out there that are EMT's and Medics, and it is all dependent on where and the local laws and statutes allows, some states ban EMT's from working as an EMT in the hospital setting. Again, it is all dependent upon the local policies. 

R/r 911


----------



## MMiz (Apr 15, 2007)

At a local trauma center in Michigan, techs could do all of that but suture.  I honestly wouldn't suture even at the advance level, only because of huge number of lawsuits related to the procedure.  I'm all for taking calculated risks, but you have to know that the hospital will be the first to ditch you in a lawsuit.


----------



## Sophie (Apr 15, 2007)

I work part time for an ED.  The EMT-Basics are allowed to start IV's and draw blood which is not within their scope of practice. When I inquired our state EMS Commission about this, I was advised the hospital takes on the liability of this employee.  The hospital though is supposed to provide training to the individuals and keep appropriate training/educational records. 

Of course, any EMS provider needs to understand that you can be sued, not just as an employee of the hospital but, as an individual also.  Understand, you will lose in a court of law if you do not have the education to back the skills you are performing.  

If you are performing advanced skills that are not within your scope of practice in a hospital setting, make sure the hospital is training you and keeping track of this documentation.


----------



## Raf (Apr 15, 2007)

ER techs are either EMT-B's with a Phlebotomy class or EMT-I's or higher.

No suturing unless you're a Physician's Assistant and that's for basic lacerations only.


----------

